# Tile Backer



## yudamann (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm a new member from North Carolina. I am a plumber of high end residential homes and occassionally get involved with related tile work. I am curious about using GA-Pacific DensShield tile backer instead of the heavy, difficult to cut cement board. I have reviewed the mfgr's installation info but would like feedback from users of this product.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Just used it for the first time on my last shower project, we don't use cement board, gave that up long ago for Hardi backer which we thought was a great step up, now Dens shield appears to be what will replace hardi backer for us.

Not only is it easier to cut and work with, (very similar to working with sheet rock) we really like the true 1/2 thickness. Hardi backer always had us skim coating it with thinset and feathering it, Den shield needs know of that and takes mud very nicely.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Moved to Ceramic & Stone Tile!


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

http://www.gp.com/build/product.aspx?pname=DensShield®+Tile+Backer&pid=4684&hierarchy=pc

Launch the demo on the right.

Bob


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

yudaman

Denshield is great
especially if you have a bunch of sheets to lug. Much lighter and a little bit cheaper.
They also come with a "Lifetime Warranty" which states so on the sticker on the back of sheet. Use this as a sales tool for the homeowner. HOs love warrantys

and by the way yudaman, whereabouts in NC are you?
I been looking for a sh*t-hot plumber to sub work to for bath/kitchen remodels


----------

